# Welches Software fürs schneiden von TS TV-Aufnahmen?



## Strunz (22 Aug. 2017)

Welches kostenlose Programm eignet sich dafür am besten? Es sollen TS Files geschnitten, nicht neu codiert werden. Das ganze soll also ohne Qualitätsverlust, ggf. sollen einige Audiospuren weggelassen werden, eine Datei erzeugen die in jedem Player (MPC,VLC) ohne Störungen abspielbar ist. Und genau bei letzterem hakt es oft. z.B. bei Avidemux. Habe zuletzt die kostenpflichtige Software TS-Doctor versucht, hier ist aber die Bedienung ätzend. 
Gibt es eine Empfehlung die alle Kriterien erfüllt und Die ihr selbst schon erfolgreich im Einsatz habt?


----------



## didi33 (22 Aug. 2017)

Versuch doch mal Shotcut.


----------



## Strunz (22 Aug. 2017)

Solche Beiträge bitte genau nicht. 


Strunz schrieb:


> Es sollen TS Files geschnitten, nicht neu codiert werden. D
> Gibt es eine Empfehlung die alle Kriterien erfüllt und die Ihr selbst schon erfolgreich im Einsatz habt?


:thx:


----------



## herzkasperlein (22 Aug. 2017)

Shotcut hat bei mir nicht funktioniert mit den TS-Dateien, wäre also auch mit auf der Suche


----------



## teddy05 (22 Aug. 2017)

versuch mal ffmpeg, damit können ts dateien segmentiert werden. 

Google bietet jede Menge Lösungsansätze für dein Problem.


----------



## Strunz (22 Aug. 2017)

Nicht wirklich, bitte nur Lösungen posten die ihr selbst nutzt, danke. Es scheint so, als käme man um TS-Doctor nicht herum. :kotz:


----------



## RoadDog (23 Aug. 2017)

Hier sind meine Programme die ich wirklich verwende da es die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau nicht gibt.

Mein Favorit ist immer noch Smart Cutter. Leider wird das Programm nicht mehr weiter entwickelt es gab schon lange kein Update mehr. Smart Cutter ist aber sehr einfach in der Handhabung einfach den Videobereich markieren speichern fertig.

Auch die VideoReDo TVSuite 5 benutze ich viel wenn Smart Cutter mal nicht so will wie ich. VideoReDo hat noch einiges an Funktionen mehr als Smart Cutter. Nachteil beider Programme ist jedoch das sie nicht Free sind.

Meine Nummer drei ist tsMuxeR. Das Programm ist Freeware hat aber einen Nachteil es gibt keine Videovorschau man muss die Schnittzeiten erst mit einem Videoplayer ermitteln und die Zeiten dann in tsMuxeR eintragen und schneiden lassen.


----------



## Strunz (23 Aug. 2017)

Danke. Das Problem ist, dass das reine schneiden von AVC-TS Files wohl anspruchsvoller ist, als das noch damals war. Es gibt an den Schnittpunkten teilweise Störungen, obwohl nur an I-Frames geschnitten wurde, so zumindest stellt es sich mit Avidemux dar. Das Problem sollen wohl auch viele andere Progs haben. 
Wie ist da Deine Erfahrung?


----------



## teddy05 (23 Aug. 2017)

dann such dir IDR Frames und schneide da, ein I-Frame benötigt Vorwärts- und Rückwärstreferenzen, da kann es natürlich zu Störungen kommen, wenn die Rückwertsreferenz fehlt. Ein IDR Frame hat dieses Verhalten nicht.


----------



## Strunz (24 Aug. 2017)

Diese Unterscheidung macht avidemux leider nicht. Ggf. gibt es vielleicht auch gar nicht genug IDR Frames. Deswegen ja auch meine Frage hier, wie Ihr das konkret macht. Du hast mir ja ffmpeg empfohlen, aber das ist ein Kommandozeilen Tool, bringt mir ohne GUI also auch nichts. Entweder es kennt niemand eine gute und kostenlose Lösung oder es gibt keine. Und wenn es zu wenige IDR-Frames gibt, dann fällt das "nur Schneiden" ohnehin flach für mich.


----------



## omit s. (24 Aug. 2017)

Ich habe mir TS-Doctor zugelegt. 
Kostet einmalig ca. 30€ (ein Leben lang) und mann bekommt auch alle Updates.
.Probier einfach mal aus. Uneigeschränkte Demo für 30 Tage.
Damit geht alles einwandfrei. 
Sogar das Bildgenaue schneiden.
Mann kann auch entscheiden welche Audio Streams man behalten möchte.
Der TS-Dcotor entfernt auch Datenmüll und auch den aufgenommenen Videotext Stream.
Das beste ist, der Doctor codiert nicht neu. 
Meine eindeutige Empfehlung

Gruss Omit S.


----------



## Strunz (26 Aug. 2017)

TS-Doctor hatte ich ja schon zig mal erwähnt. Das Prog ist leider lahm und schlecht zu bedienen, aber kann gut schneiden.


----------



## Strunz (27 Aug. 2017)

Ich habe gestern noch mit der Freeware MKV Cutter und einer ZDF-HD Aufnahme rumgespielt. Diese Software soll frame accurate schneiden, macht neue Frames nur da wo sie durch das Schneiden fehlen. Das hat bei meinem Test auch allermeistens geklappt aber leider nicht immer. Das Prog ist schlecht zu bedienen, hat nicht mal eine Play-Funktion und viele weitere Einschränkungen, aber wohl noch deutlich besser als tsMuxeR. 

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, dass wenn man an den selben Key-Frames geschnitten hat wie mit Avidemux, nichts neuencodiert werden musste und das Ergebnis war ohne Fehler, also anders als bei Avidemux. D.h. wohl, dass Avidemux schon lange einfach verbugt ist. Das ist sehr schade den die Bedienbarkeit ist wirklich optimal. Bei den Key-Frames gab es zwischen beiden Programmen auch teilweise Abweichungen. 

Es mag also durchaus sein, dass es noch Freeware gibt die im Gegensatz zu Avidemux zumindest an Key-Frames saubere Ergebnisse abliefert. Wer eine solche kennt, bitte hier nennen.


----------



## Strunz (27 Aug. 2017)

Hab mich heute durch alle einigermaßen aktuellen einfachen Video Editors auf Videohelp durchgekämpft, kein weiteres konnte den Job wirklich erledigen.


----------

